# Eric & Thor Wedding



## Brinr (Oct 3, 2013)

First time shooting one of these... was a blast. Had drag queen bartenders. 

1



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 219 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

2



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 183 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

3




9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 168 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

4



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 166 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

5



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 165 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

6



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 131 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

7



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 076 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

8



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 073 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

9



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 072 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

10



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 070 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

11



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 066 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

12



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 061 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

13



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 059 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

14



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 056 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

15



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 050 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr












16



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 048 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

17



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 030 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr

18



9_28_2013 Eric &amp; Thor Wedding 228 by BrinR Photo, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2013)

Nicely captured.


----------



## MK3Brent (Oct 3, 2013)

Looked like an awesome day!


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 3, 2013)

I have no idea what you mean by one of these; your first wedding?

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## tirediron (Oct 3, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> I have no idea what you mean by one of these; your first wedding?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


I think he's referring to a wedding with two grooms, vice what might be termed 'the more traditional' arrangement with a bride and groom.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 3, 2013)

tirediron said:


> I think he's referring to a wedding with two grooms, vice what might be termed 'the more traditional' arrangement with a bride and groom.



Ahhh, one of those kind of weddings.   With two human beings surrounded by family and friends, love and happiness in the air.

I was just thinking/wondering if we are uncomfortable saying gay wedding.  Or if that is appropriate, or better yet, when we will just call it a wedding.

OP, nicely captured!   Must be nice to have the opportunity to do more weddings because some of us have come to our senses.

Sent from my iPad using PhotoForum


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 4, 2013)

Awesomesauce!

I just assumed he meant it was his first wedding period.

But maybe not. Idk.

I shot a lesbian wedding here in Lubbock (which is rated as the 2nd most conservative city in the US) last spring. It was really neat, mostly because one bride was like "whateva I don't even want a big wedding" and the other was all "everything much be perfect and...where's the damn limo!?" Haha


----------



## texkam (Oct 4, 2013)

I shot a black wedding once. It was a blast. Had white hired help. : P


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 4, 2013)

texkam said:


> I shot a black wedding once. It was a blast. Had white hired help. : P



I believe that is called the "Reverse Paula Dean."


----------



## Brinr (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments. Yes 'one of these' referred to gay wedding. I think by trying to be more PC I may have went the opposite. The kind words on the images are appreciated.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 4, 2013)

Images are good but I don't get #16


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

As a gay man, I can tell you that trying to capture two guys in photos while still retaining their masculinity is quite a challenge. It can go very cheesy very quickly, trust me, I've had it happen to me. You really did well in these.

Nicely done!


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Oct 4, 2013)

JacaRanda said:


> ....Or if that is appropriate, or better yet, when we will just call it a wedding.





Amen!


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 4, 2013)

PhotoWrangler said:


> As a gay man, I can tell you that trying to capture two guys in photos while still retaining their masculinity is quite a challenge. It can go very cheesy very quickly, trust me, I've had it happen to me. You really did well in these.
> 
> Nicely done!



Meh, I think cheese is what it's all about lol. 

Just kidding...sort of...

I've never met a typical dude who isn't awkward taking lovey dovey photos. This is the reason why I do not take engagement photos or weddings hardly at all. I think certain situations are gonna be that way regardless, like the whole "guy kissing girl on the forehead" thing. I mean, where did that even come from. Every time I see it confuses me, because I thought that's what father's did when they tucked their daughters in at night.


----------



## terri (Oct 4, 2013)

I love #7!    Whether it's their wedding day or not, it's a great capture of them just strolling with their critters.   :thumbup:    The pup on the right is almost frolicking - so cute!!    I bet they keep that one close for years.   Ties in nicely with the wedding cake, too.    

Great work overall.  Looks like the weather cooperated, and everyone's having a blast.   :heart:


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 4, 2013)

Nicely captured!

Regards,
Jake


----------



## shealyn623 (Oct 4, 2013)

These are awesome. And they seem like a fun couple.


----------



## JacaRanda (Oct 4, 2013)

Brinr said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Yes 'one of these' referred to gay wedding. I think by trying to be more PC I may have went the opposite. The kind words on the images are appreciated.



Not to worry.  I appreciate you sharing.  However,  if I were a wedding photographer, I would have kept this market slice all to myself. :Joker:


----------



## Brinr (Oct 4, 2013)

Thanks for all the comments everyone. It is much appreciated!


----------



## kathyt (Oct 4, 2013)

I think you did a very good job.


----------



## wbarthur (Oct 4, 2013)

nice work


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 8, 2013)

rexbobcat said:


> PhotoWrangler said:
> 
> 
> > As a gay man, I can tell you that trying to capture two guys in photos while still retaining their masculinity is quite a challenge. It can go very cheesy very quickly, trust me, I've had it happen to me. You really did well in these.
> ...


It's believed by some that kissing the forehead is kissing a person's third eye. It's thought to be very intimate. For me it just gives me warm fuzzies.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 8, 2013)

Some nicely captured moments.

The hands in a couple of those shots are REALLY old and withered... intentional?  Sort of distracting and alarming for me.

The brown grass spots were pretty unfortunate and distracting.  I'd have tried to find spots with less dead grass.

A couple seemed to have a bit too much extra space in them, imo.

Still... nice shots overall.

All IMO, of course.

BTW... a man named Eric marries a man named Thor?  Viking wedding!!! WOOOO!!!


----------



## DanOstergren (Oct 8, 2013)

Great shots! 

I'm so excited that we as a society are finally becoming accepting and open to gays and same sex marriages. 8 years ago I came out of the closet at the end of my senior year, and one of my biggest fears at the time was that I would never be allowed to get married. 

Also just an afterthought: instead of calling it "one of those", I think you could get away with just calling it A WEDDING.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 8, 2013)

DanOstergren said:


> It's believed by some that kissing the forehead is kissing a person's third eye. It's thought to be very intimate. For me it just gives me warm fuzzies.



Haha, well I don't mind it if it looks natural. But soooo many times the girl just looks uncomfortable and it makes me cringe because I just imagine a thought bubble saying "omg what's going on, this feels weird"

I did see one wedding image that's pretty prolific on Pinterest that was beautifully done, however. It really gave me the warm fuzzies.


----------



## rexbobcat (Oct 8, 2013)

*Duplicate post*


----------



## Brinr (Oct 8, 2013)

manaheim said:


> Some nicely captured moments.
> 
> The hands in a couple of those shots are REALLY old and withered... intentional?  Sort of distracting and alarming for me.
> 
> ...



the hands were of Eric's mom as she was decorating the cake. Sentimental value? Maybe.. 
Dead grass, yes unfortunate. I was trying to pay more attention to the background for these and the fact that there was a lil pond thing. 

VIKING WEDDING!


----------



## 3Dobes (Oct 8, 2013)

Do you have one of the other groom to go with #6? I'm sure he ran like hell, but getting him in the shot would complete it.


----------



## twocolor (Oct 9, 2013)

Fabulous!  I have to be honest, I was hoping for "Thor" . . . long hair, hammer . . . Chris Hemsworth . . . sigh!  

But both these guys look fantastic and you did a great job!  Each one just made me smile more and more!


----------



## Heitz (Oct 9, 2013)

#1 looks like Colonel Sanders


----------



## Brinr (Oct 10, 2013)

Thanks for the comment twocolor!

Heitz... Indeed he does


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 10, 2013)

Nicely captured.

But I gotta' ask: Who names their kid "Thor"?


----------



## jwbryson1 (Oct 10, 2013)

Steve5D said:


> But I gotta' ask: Who names their kid "Thor"?



Odin and Jord.


----------



## Stevepwns (Oct 10, 2013)

his name is actually Thor???  :hail:


and very nicely captured.


----------



## Steve5D (Oct 10, 2013)

jwbryson1 said:


> Steve5D said:
> 
> 
> > But I gotta' ask: Who names their kid "Thor"?
> ...


----------

